# Overnight at City Europe



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I know Iv'e seen a post about it somewhere but I'm blowed if I can find it!

Getting the train tomorrow at 2100 and intend parking at City Europe overnight if possible. Anyone done it lately (Stayed there I mean!) and is it easy to find the motorhome parking area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this the place you were looking for... there is a parking area near Tesco as well if i recall...http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Motorhome parking is signed, round the side of carrefour, have only ever parked to shop, never overnight. They have boxed some of the original area off (well in Dec and March they had) to perform some works so its not as spacious as it was.

We always use the beachfront aire in Calais at all times of year and have never had any hassles. If you fancy a drink or snack you can see your van from the restaurants/bars.

Its always well populated and lit.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree with LisaB....! Nice walk down the pier there as well.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I agree with Lisa.. thats what we do and also I found the same with the tesco/carrefour parking... don't intend to shop on a sunday as they are closed... the calais aire is very handy... I usually get the 21:30 P&O ferry, have supper on the ship then out of the docks to the aire about 5 mins or so. In the morning we go to the reception area (around the corner) to have a shower (showers/toilets only open in the season around may to september) and there's a very good market on saturday about a 12min walk into calias... and there are local shops for bread milk, and food as well....


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with both posts as the port/beach aire is great unless you have a very early train then cite europe can be usefull, we have stayed at both overnight but we decided that the port was where will stay in the future  

If you have an early crossing it is sometimes best to park at the top of the aire as it does get crowded at times 8O this should give you an easy exit


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have stayed at Cite Europe overnight over Easter. Perfectly ok. Loads of other vans nearby - well patrolled and did not feel unsafe!

Greenie


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Have stayed at Cite Europe overnight over Easter. Perfectly ok. Loads of other vans nearby - well patrolled and did not feel unsafe!
> 
> Greenie


]

Have stopped the many times and it is ideal and quiet.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cite Europe for us. Easy to find, plenty of room and quieter.
Gerry


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Have sent Thanks to everyone for thier comments and this time round I will give Cite Europe a try. I have also heard from other sources that the passing ferries can be a bit noisy and after 47 years of serving in and working for Her Majesty's Royal Navy, I think I deserve a little break from the gentle drum of a ship's engines!


----------

